# GMPP Exhaust



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Exhaust just arrived. Will follow up with more details tomorrow. Have to pick up car from dealer.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

1. Does that fit the Hatchback

2. I thought it came with dual tips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Can't wait to hear what it sounds like.

Here is the snippet from page 55 of the 2017 Chevy Performance Catalog.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Dual tips is, apparently, for the RS models. Supposedly it fits the Hatch...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

It fits. Much smaller muffler than stock.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Read the bottom of the second photo 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

So here is the plan. The car is in the shop now for a CEL and the door lock button on the exterior handle not working. But the car is completely stock. I will, hopefully, bring it back home tomorrow.

I will be finding a 1/4 mile straight and doing 2 passes, thoughts?

2 passes stock
2 passes with AEM CAI
2 passes with BNR throttle body spacer
2 passes with AEM CAI and BNR spacer
2 passes with AEM CAI and GMPP Exhaust
2 passes with GMPP Exhaust and BNR spacer
2 passes with AEM CAI and BNR spacer and GMPP Exhaust 

All being data logged with DashCommand and HPTuners. Still waiting on Ultragauge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

lmiller0810 said:


> Dual tips is, apparently, for the RS models. Supposedly it fits the Hatch...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, that makes sense. I will get getting mine from that site. Adding it to cart, even though its not the cheapest price, it shows no shipping cost. I added the brakes and the exhaust to the cart, on other sites, and the shipping was $500. Someone is on crack.

Also, in the parts catalog, it references a "calibration." How is that performed?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

It’s funny. I looked up the catalog and it says nothing about calibration. I got mine from gmpartsprime.com. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Id also be interested in the Performance Air Intake, since the new AEM one isnt 50 state.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Won’t be installing anytime soon got the car from the dealership 6 miles down the road same problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Any updates??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nothing. Another week I will be in Lemon Law status. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

CruzeTech said:


> Also, in the parts catalog, it references a "calibration." How is that performed?


The air intake looks to have the calibration, not the exhaust.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

They have removed the “calibration “. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

lmiller0810 said:


> Nothing. Another week I will be in Lemon Law status.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ouch, that would be a resounding, “no.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

They called today. Finally my car is ready. Going to pick it up in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MP81 said:


> The air intake looks to have the calibration, not the exhaust.


Gen 1 the Exhaust came with a tiny hp bump tune (Identical to factory 9 gen Accord Sport models) that gave you premium fuel door stickers and demanded you upgraded to GMPP clutch if you were like 2011 2012.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Exhaust has been installed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

:clap: Waiting with anticipation for sound clips.......


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeah I know. I ended up doing a “quick” shopping run with the wife. [emoji19]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

lmiller0810 said:


> Yeah I know. I ended up doing a “quick” shopping run with the wife. [emoji19]


So it took the majority of the day, right? Hahaha.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yup...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That's why I just don't go shopping with mine. But then again, if I go, she can't spend as much...

It's a real decision to make...


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Damned if you do and damned if you don’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

You’re supposed to install it, on the car. It doesn’t work all that well, in the grass. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Installed. No drone, no rice rocket whine. Sounds growly. Also BNR throttle body spacer installed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

lmiller0810 said:


> Installed. No drone, no rice rocket whine. Sounds growly. Also BNR throttle body spacer installed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I need to get one.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

I forgot to mention the best go fast part for the car. Extra 50 horsepower. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

https://youtu.be/7YUcWVzrSe4

https://youtu.be/uo_Ib5nu8Ns

https://youtu.be/N9LAt79L5B0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

lmiller0810 said:


> https://youtu.be/7YUcWVzrSe4
> 
> https://youtu.be/uo_Ib5nu8Ns
> 
> ...


Now kids, that’s what an adult exhaust system sounds like.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Now kids, that’s what an adult exhaust system sounds like.


Thank you. There is a difference between tuners and ricers. It’s not annoying, not loud. Gives it a nice tone. 

Unless we are taking about the ‘70 Chevelle....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

How does it sound in the cabin? With the windows open? Can you hear it? Does the intake noise over power it?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

HatchLifeRS said:


> How does it sound in the cabin? With the windows open? Can you hear it? Does the intake noise over power it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Yes the intake is louder. Doppler effect and it is 3 feet in front of me instead of 6 feet behind me. With the windows up and no radio, is it definitely throatier than stock. Windows open you can hear it, a little rumble from the back, but not too overpowering. And definitely not a rice rocket farting in a coffee can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Good, I can’t handle the raspy sound. And, I guarantee if you get the downpipe, the turbo will sound like a diesel truck. I’m contemplating getting all 3. The filter, downpipe, and the exhaust. Oh, well, I also want the brakes and the suspension, as well. Just trying to decide if it’s worth it, since I only keep cars for a few years. Being my 4th Cruze in 5 years. I love what the tune has done. And that was to be expected. Nothing compares to the tune! 

I’m looking at ATS-V Coupes, as an option, and I’ll definitely be tuning that, as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

My suspension was delivered today![emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Sounds good. I'm curious how obnoxious it would be with a second cat delete and bnr catless downpipe. Just ordered my bnr catless do.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Probably more ricey? But throatier. Good words right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It shouldn't be terrible - the turbo is still there to quell the rasp down.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Every time I check. They are out of stock. Let me know when they are back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

lmiller0810 said:


> Every time I check. They are out of stock. Let me know when they are back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just got lucky I guess. I must've ordered the last one he had made in the batch.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Just kidding...... There must've been an error on the website that showed they we're in stock. The order was cancelled and I'll be notified when they're back in stock but I'm just going to build my own downpipe to save $250... And it'll be with 304 stainless and not 409 like the bnr pipe.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I’m waiting for someone to fab up a sexy exhaust for my car. I’d pay top dollar for a turbo back that’s this sexxy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

CruzeTech said:


> I?m waiting for someone to fab up a sexy exhaust for my car. I?d pay top dollar for a turbo back that?s this sexxy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For a cruze?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

5banger said:


> For a cruze?


I wish. But, I want something that sexxy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

To the op, has the exhaust note changed much after going through a few heat cycles?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

It has cut down on the riceeness at wot. But still maintains the throatier growl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

lmiller0810 said:


> It has cut down on the riceeness at wot. But still maintains the throatier growl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. You should post a new drive by and possibly an in-car sound clip.


----------



## Skywodie (Nov 6, 2017)

Exhaust sounds great, thanks for the video clips. Now I know what to buy!


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Are you planning on getting the bnr catless downpipe? I think it would sound great without cats.


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yes I am. Waiting for it to come back in stock. But I have ordered the tune from BNR and some aero improvements!!! [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

lmiller0810 said:


> Yes I am. Waiting for it to come back in stock. But I have ordered the tune from BNR and some aero improvements!!! [emoji1360]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are these aero improvements?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

5banger said:


> What are these aero improvements?


Well maybe not completely aero, we are talking about a 4 banger. But a front splitter and rods. [emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I just ordered this exhaust for my sedan so well see how it compares since I have a catless downpipe and gutted second cat. I think I'm going to install v-band flanges and a straight pipe in place of the hollow second cat to make it more of a proper catless exhaust. If it drones while cruising, I'll weld in a hemholtz resonator.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

lmiller0810 said:


> So here is the plan. The car is in the shop now for a CEL and the door lock button on the exterior handle not working. But the car is completely stock. I will, hopefully, bring it back home tomorrow.
> 
> I will be finding a 1/4 mile straight and doing 2 passes, thoughts?
> 
> ...


The throttle body spacer will do nothing for performance unless youre using one of the ports for meth or nitrous.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

I just put mine in the grass for pics as well. Lol I'll install it tomorrow after work.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Same exhaust on my sedan rs with gutted cats.

https://youtu.be/jRS8HRG6iKY


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Something is not right here. On this link G.M. claims that this exhaust system will boost HP by 10HP to 148HP yet on my 2018 the specs are that the 1.4 turbo makes 153HP. Is this just a typo from G.M. or what?

https://www.chevrolet.com/performance/cruze/exhaust


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Good question. My Penelope has been in the shop from a wreck for almost a month and a half. I am going to do some more testing when I get her back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

unless its talking wheel hp i think I've seen a video on Youtube of a hatch on the dyno making around 130ish to the wheels. could be wrong tho

found the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ko4AoRTng8


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

He has non stock wheels on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

lmiller0810 said:


> He has non stock wheels on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah what about it? They look kind of nice. I was thinking of getting them for my cruze.


----------



## 1kulsol (Sep 9, 2017)

I am considering getting the exhaust .. I have the RS HB but I have a trailer hitch installed ... does anyone know about any fitment problems with having a trailer hitch installed?


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

FYI the "calibration" is back on the official website:









Did anyone get that?


----------



## cruzeguy2016 (Apr 24, 2016)

Just to confirm, this GMPP exhaust does fit the sedan?


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Yes it fits. It has a different part number for the sedan, hatch, and RS hatch. I will buy your stock resonator off you if you get this exhaust. I'm wanting to use two resonators as mufflers for a dual exit.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

cedingtopn said:


> unless its talking wheel hp i think I've seen a video on Youtube of a hatch on the dyno making around 130ish to the wheels. could be wrong tho
> 
> found the video


That actually shows 148 to the wheels which is really impressive efficiency if the factory calls for 153 at the crank. 130 like you said would be the 15% rule but this is well above that. That's pretty impressive.


----------

